# Buck Blitz Premium Deer Attractant



## N/E Sooner (Oct 7, 2009)

:thumbs_up:thumbs_up
This stuff is currently sold only here in Oklahoma so I thought I would start a thread for these guys and help them expand. I'm not on their payroll (I'm a brother-n-law) but they are great guys selling a wonderful product. Buck Blitz is a start up company making a premium deer attractant (5 yrs in R&D) that works wonders for bringing deer into your hunting area. It's not a mineral based attractant like so many others currently on the market so deer are attracted to this stuff anytime you put it out even when acorns are plentiful. The stuff smells like candy and is the perfect size to go through your feeders (I mix it in with corn in my feeders) or you can just pour it out on the ground. I know they are looking for ways to expand their operation right now and are in need of more dealers in other states and possibly hiring a hunting celeb to push it for them. This stuff is the real deal in deer attractants and once you use it you will be hooked on the results not to mention it sells for about a 1/3 the price of most attractants.
Check out their web site including trail cam pics 
(there is a freak non-typical eating it in a corn mixture) at: *www.buckblitz.com* 
Remember they are going through operational growing pains so any feedback would be helpful & passed along to them. Thanks a lot!


----------



## thespyhunter (Apr 8, 2005)

bump :thumbs_up


----------



## N/E Sooner (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks thespyhunter!


----------



## N/E Sooner (Oct 7, 2009)

ttt


----------



## thespyhunter (Apr 8, 2005)

bounce :blob1:


----------



## N/E Sooner (Oct 7, 2009)

ttt


----------



## N/E Sooner (Oct 7, 2009)

ttt


----------



## N/E Sooner (Oct 7, 2009)

*8 point last night*

My grandpa killed this 8 point last night as the buck was eating from pile of BUck Blitz.


----------



## N/E Sooner (Oct 7, 2009)

ttt


----------



## N/E Sooner (Oct 7, 2009)

*Oklahoma*

All you guy's hunting in Oklahoma they have dealers scattered around the state so you can get your Buck Blitz no problem. All you need to do is go to their web site and call or e-mail one of the guys listed under dealers. Or you can PM me and I will make sure you get in touch with one of the owners and they will take care of you. There are some hunting clubs (buying in bulk) here in Oklahoma and parts of Texas having great success with it. 
Happy Hunting!


----------



## N/E Sooner (Oct 7, 2009)

ttt


----------



## thespyhunter (Apr 8, 2005)

:thumbs_up :darkbeer:


----------



## N/E Sooner (Oct 7, 2009)

*New Dealer*

For anyone in the Henryetta Oklahoma area Foster's Archery (918) 652-3037 is now carrying Buck Blitz. 
Good Luck!


----------



## N/E Sooner (Oct 7, 2009)

ttt


----------



## N/E Sooner (Oct 7, 2009)

With rifle season starting this weekend if your hunting large food plots or wheat fields Buck Blitz has been working great to pull deer to a specific area or corner of a field. We're hopefully headed out to Cheyenne this weekend and will be using it on large wheat fields.
Good luck


----------



## N/E Sooner (Oct 7, 2009)

Wasn't able to head to Cheyenne Ok this past weekend but did put out some *Buck Blitz* in a couple of places on Friday the day before gun season on my lease in Osage county. We had small bucks and some does come to it during the rain. The deer are still coming to this stuff everytime I put it out so I would encourage anyone to give it a try.


----------



## N/E Sooner (Oct 7, 2009)

Here's a nice buck killed recently by a *Buck Blitz *customer.


----------



## thespyhunter (Apr 8, 2005)

nice one :wink:


----------



## thespyhunter (Apr 8, 2005)

You better call somebody :smileinbox:


----------



## N/E Sooner (Oct 7, 2009)

*Another good time hunting 12-4-09*

Me and my grandpa put out our Buck Blitz around noon today and came back at 2 for our evening hunt. He shot an 8 pt and a big doe and I killed two does. We took pictures with 2 different cameras and one of the pictures has the wrong date


----------



## N/E Sooner (Oct 7, 2009)

ttt


----------



## thespyhunter (Apr 8, 2005)

N/E Sooner said:


> Me and my grandpa put out our Buck Blitz around noon today and came back at 2 for our evening hunt. He shot an 8 pt and a big doe and I killed two does. We took pictures with 2 different cameras and one of the pictures has the wrong date


Uncle Ted would be proud :thumbs_up
Whack 'em and Stack 'em 
Fire up the grill


----------

